# Kazakh Popular Singing Sensation... Korki Buchek!



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 16, 2007)

And his HIT SONG, 'Bing Bang (click click)'. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corky_Buchek


----------



## Makelele (Apr 16, 2007)

That's the best song ever.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Apr 16, 2007)




----------



## Bound (Apr 20, 2007)

added to iPOD


----------

